# Canola Oil



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 14, 2005)

Not sure if this is where I want this, but this is where its going.

_How long do you possibly think you'd have to keep a jug of oil before it went rank?_

I went to make muffins the other day and they smelt odd but didnt think anything of it till I tasted the batter! The oil was awful! I buy 3L jugs of oil and have NEVER had one go bad on me yet. My BIL had a jug which I used and it was rank. So Im just curious...how long do you think he must have had that jug for?


----------



## Raine (Sep 14, 2005)

The shelf life of canola oil when stored at room temperature is roughly one year. The shelf life of other vegetable oils stored at room temperature is similar. Store canola and all vegetable oils in a cool dark place for maximum shelf life.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well it was definetly in a cool dark place, but ick!!  The must not cook near enough...thanks Raine


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2005)

If you know your oil is somewhat old, always smell and/or taste it before using it.  If it's bad, you'll know!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

oh yeah i figured that out but I never ever thought before I used it.  Im just staying as my BIL's for a while...it was his oil and well I wont be using it again


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2005)

Next time bring your own oil!


----------



## licia (Sep 15, 2005)

Olive oil seems to age faster than others.  I don't buy a huge supply of that.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Sep 15, 2005)

Oh Ill never stay here again.....he can keep his dang oil


----------



## RajunCajun (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a bottle of peanut oil that is "several" years old. It looks and smells fine. I have no problem pitching it, but I'm curious about what y'all think.....is it still good?

I'm too chicken to taste or cook with it.

Paul


----------



## CanadianMeg (Oct 7, 2005)

If you are chicken to use or test it, I would pitch it out. Oil isn't that horribly expensive.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 7, 2005)

CanadianMeg said:
			
		

> If you are chicken to use or test it, I would pitch it out. Oil isn't that horribly expensive.


I agree with you Meg. I buy small bottles of oil and store them in the dark. If you aren't going to be using an oil on a frequent basis, lable it with the date it was opened. This can help with oils that go off quite quickly such as walnut oil.


----------

